# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  31.12.2014 Thai - Silvesterparty Weimar/ Thüringen

## Enrico

Dieses Jahr findet im schon manchen bekannten Saal eine Silvesterparty statt. Beginn ist 17 Uhr. Unterkünfte sind wie immer begrenzt verfügbar. 

Weitere Informationen per Mail oder PN  ::

----------


## schiene

Ich arbeite die gesammten Weihnachtsfeiertage sowie auch Sylvester+Neujahr.
Du darfst aber gerne ein Bierchen für mich mit trinken  ::  ::

----------

